# Extreme PIP from ventrogluteal injection....plz help!



## Lilleo187 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hey guys im new here. I started my first cycle ever 3 weeks ago with Radjay test e 250ml twice a week. So far all the pins have given me pip. First week i did both ventrogluteals, 2nd week i did quad and delt, 3rd week i did both ventros again. This last pin that I did on Thursday is still killing me today on Sunday.  The injection went pretty good. I had no pain at all till about 8 hours later. I could not sleep that night due to the pain and the next day i could hardly walk. I had to skip my workout for Friday. I started feeling really weak and hott later in the day so i thought i was starting to get a fever but it went away after a couple hours. Today I'm still limping a bit and it also hurts when i sit or move my leg. The area has no swelling or redness so i dont think its infected. The pain has gone down some since fridaybut still hurts quite a bit. I used sterile practices, im hoping i just missed the ventro muscle but i dont know. Can you guys give me some advice.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 11, 2016)

Was it from the same bottle as the previous shots?


----------



## Lilleo187 (Sep 11, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Was it from the same bottle as the previous shots?



Yes im still on my first vial. I have 2 others that i didnt open yet. All 3 have the same batch number and are Radjay test e.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 11, 2016)

Your just knotted up man. Probably hit a nerve that's still sore. It happens. As long as there's no redness or swelling you should be ok. 

Do u warm the gear up before injection? Rub the spot really hard after? After a glute shot I'll do some knees raises or squats to get the oil to move around the muscle cus I've always had problems with knots and pain. Those things help me


----------



## Lilleo187 (Sep 11, 2016)

I joined another forum called brotherhoodofpain because I saw that there were reps on there from the company I got my gear from and I told them that im having major pip from the test and they all got on me saying that im trolling and lieing trying to get free gear and they banned me forever. They said the Radjay gear I got is pharmaceutical grade and there shouldnt be any pip. Im quite upset right now because its my first cycle and every injection has been giving me pip and i hear test e shouldn't cause pip. I dont have the funds to get another cycle and Im not sure if I should stop this one. I was able to deal with the first few injection pips but this last one has me questioning the whole cycle and I feel like I regret doing it. I spoke with the manager of the website and he said that they never got any complaints about pip with the test and offered me 40% off a new batch.


----------



## Lilleo187 (Sep 11, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Your just knotted up man. Probably hit a nerve that's still sore. It happens. As long as there's no redness or swelling you should be ok.
> 
> Do u warm the gear up before injection? Rub the spot really hard after? After a glute shot I'll do some knees raises or squats to get the oil to move around the muscle cus I've always had problems with knots and pain. Those things help me



Yea i warm up the vial before injecting. I usualy do rub the area a bit but this time i didnt because i didnt have any pain at all after the injection so i thought it was a smooth one. I do shake a lil bit when injecting becaus of the amount of force i have to use to push the plunger in. I dont think the shaking caused this though because like i said i did 5 other injections but the pip was bearable but this one is really bad. Im a bit scared cus i dont want an abcess to grow or anything like that.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 11, 2016)

Test e shouldn't cause pip? Its your first cycle man your muscles aren't used to it. You're gonna get some pip. That's ****ed up that banned u but that's how these idiots are.

Just try injecting slower and do what I said. Should get better as u take more and more shots.


----------



## Lilleo187 (Sep 11, 2016)

Also i havent really felt much so far and its the end of week 3. My strength went up a bit, i gained like 6lbs but ive also upped my calories by like 500 since i started but other than that i havent really felt much from the test. I know its still early to make any calls which is why im gonna continue for another week or two.


----------



## Lilleo187 (Sep 11, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Test e shouldn't cause pip? Its your first cycle man your muscles aren't used to it. You're gonna get some pip. That's ****ed up that banned u but that's how these idiots are.
> 
> Just try injecting slower and do what I said. Should get better as u take more and more shots.




Thanks man well monday was my second time pinning my right ventro and the pip is just about gone today but still there so for sure the gear is causing the pain.  I thought the pain would be less than the first ones lol. Its wierd because it seems my first week of pinning were the least painful. I really think i just missed the muscle or something.


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 11, 2016)

My guess is basically what ecks said. Your practically hitting virgin muscle. Maybe the first couple shots were bearable but it's almost impossible to not have an extremely painful shot. If you had done a few cycles maybe there would be more concern but this is your first cycle bro. It's gonna happen. Like other members said, just warm the oil before injection and massage the area after. Also I don't like working out the muscle I injected for a day at least but that's just me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 11, 2016)

I won't pin VG ever. Did it once and couldn't move my hip for 5 days.  I have pinned pecs biceps triceps traps calves you name it. None hurt like VG for me.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 11, 2016)

Vg is completely painless BUT ONLY IF YOU HOLD PERFECTLY STILL. 
If you're shaking you're gonna get pip. Slow down. Get comfortable and don't push hard. What size pin are you using?


----------



## Dex (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes, what size needle are you using? I have never had pain in my ventroglutes. I got a little sore once or twice on my right side because I am right handed and it is harder to get and I moved a bit and flexed the muscle during injection like TS said. I have gotten a knot in my quads and hate doing them and rarely attempt it. I have also never warmed up the gear or gone slowly. I push the plunger as hard as I can. My 23g takes 5-10 seconds but I switched to 25g and it takes a min. 

Make sure that you are relaxed and have the correct site and needle size. Then, just dart it in. You should feel next to nothing when the needle goes in. The test e shouldn't be painful either if it is just going into the muscle.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 11, 2016)

You're not flexing while injecting are you? I think ecks knew someone that did that. And couldn't understand why their ass hurt so bad.


----------



## Lilleo187 (Sep 11, 2016)

Im using a 25g 1" needle and no i dont flex when pinning. I have been reheating the vial with hot water every injection, does that screw up the oil maybe?  I really appreciate u guys taking the time to give me advice.


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 11, 2016)

Lilleo187 said:


> Im using a 25g 1" needle and no i dont flex when pinning. I have been reheating the vial with hot water every injection, does that screw up the oil maybe?  I really appreciate u guys taking the time to give me advice.




I heat up the syringe with the oil. Never heated the whole vial. Not sure if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Lilleo187 (Sep 11, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> I heat up the syringe with the oil. Never heated the whole vial. Not sure if that has anything to do with it.



I dont think the pips were so bad until I started heating up the vial but I dont know.   Should I try one of the other unused vials tommorow?


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 11, 2016)

U could try but I think it's mostly due to virgin muscle. I remember my first PIP's were horrible


----------



## bvs (Sep 12, 2016)

Vg has never caused me pain even with 3cc of high concentration gear. Could be a number of reasons yours is painful: virgin muscle, hit a nerve, hit a vessel, dirty gear, crystallised gear, bad injection technique or just plain ol bad luck


----------



## Lilleo187 (Sep 12, 2016)

Sorry double post.


----------



## Lilleo187 (Sep 12, 2016)

I dont know i must of hit something cus this feel alot worse than just pip. It hurts with every step i take. I put the shower head to the area with hot water and massaged it. I think i made it worse becuase it feels like it hurts more than it did earlier. If i hit a nerve or vessel wouldnt i of noticed the moment i pinned?


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 12, 2016)

Stop heating it. Try another vial.


----------



## RichPopeye (Sep 12, 2016)

Heating the oil prior to each dose is not going to damage it. When I first dosed test p the pip was unbearable and debilitating for days. I used a heating pad warped by an ace bandage for 15 min on 15 min off for about an hour and serious relief came overnight. Now if I feel pip starting I use heat for a few minutes and no problems. Do stay away from ice as it multiplied the pain immensely for me.


----------



## Lilleo187 (Sep 12, 2016)

I tried a heating pad on this but it didnt really do anything. Another possibility im thinking that I'm leaving the vial sit in the hot water for too long and the oil is getting too hott which probably burned my muscle? I run my bathroom faucet till the water comes out hot and i set the vial in a small espresso cup then take like a 10 minute shower. I'm not gonna heat it up tommorow and report back.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 12, 2016)

The worst pip I ever has was from getting the oil too hot. That's why I said try without heating it.


----------



## Lilleo187 (Sep 12, 2016)

Just did my 2nd quad injection. I didn't heat up the oil and used another vial. This was my smoothest shot yet, no shaking at all. So lets see...


----------



## Lilleo187 (Sep 13, 2016)

So I got some pip from that quad shot. Its not that bad, I can tolerate it. So it's either the gear or virgin muscle causing it. Not sure what to think. I'm on week 4 and I dont really feel anything.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 13, 2016)

Lilleo187 said:


> So I got some pip from that quad shot. Its not that bad, I can tolerate it. So it's either the gear or virgin muscle causing it. Not sure what to think. I'm on week 4 and I dont really feel anything.


It's a long ester. You're not going to "feel" anything yet. This shit ain't magic.


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lilleo187 said:


> So I got some pip from that quad shot. Its not that bad, I can tolerate it. So it's either the gear or virgin muscle causing it. Not sure what to think. I'm on week 4 and I dont really feel anything.



i think your getting desperate. Your hitting virgin muscle bro your going to feel something. everyone does. Even after years of injecting you still get some PIP every once in a while. And even though Tool is right, this aint magic, i think you should definitely feel something by week 4. No difference at all????


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Sep 13, 2016)

I have pinned vg maybe 2 or 3 times the last time I did it the pain was unbearable I don't know what I hit in there but my hip was so freaking tight and swollen I could barley walk for days it sucked and I will never try that again


----------



## Lilleo187 (Sep 13, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> i think your getting desperate. Your hitting virgin muscle bro your going to feel something. everyone does. Even after years of injecting you still get some PIP every once in a while. And even though Tool is right, this aint magic, i think you should definitely feel something by week 4. No difference at all????



I am getting a lil anxious lol. The only thing I noticed was I gained about 4 lbs and my strength went up a lil bit. Still using the same weight before I got on but able to push out a couple more reps with it. My body looks the same if anything I got a lil chubbier.


----------



## Lilleo187 (Sep 13, 2016)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I have pinned vg maybe 2 or 3 times the last time I did it the pain was unbearable I don't know what I hit in there but my hip was so freaking tight and swollen I could barley walk for days it sucked and I will never try that again



Yea I think I did the same. Its been 5 days since that shot and it still hurts pretty bad if I touch it or move a certain way.


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lilleo187 said:


> I am getting a lil anxious lol. The only thing I noticed was I gained about 4 lbs and my strength went up a lil bit. Still using the same weight before I got on but able to push out a couple more reps with it. My body looks the same if anything I got a lil chubbier.



well there you go, you said your able to do more reps with the same weight and gained 4 lbs. If your doing more reps and the weight is becoming easier, dont settle there, keep going up in weight. It sounds to me like u can do more weight but your holding yourself back. idk, i could be wrong. Your not giving a ton of info here.
Also if you look chubbier, thats definitely your diet, test e might make some people hold a bit of water, but its not that much to look fatter on it. Is your diet on point? sorry if u mentioned this already, just didnt wana go read through 3 pages of stuff. 
By the sounds of everything, i think your diet needs a little adjusting and you need to go a bit harder in the gym. The roids aint gonna do all the work for you. Again, i could be wrong on this, idk but just what it seems so far.


----------



## Lilleo187 (Sep 13, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> well there you go, you said your able to do more reps with the same weight and gained 4 lbs. If your doing more reps and the weight is becoming easier, dont settle there, keep going up in weight. It sounds to me like u can do more weight but your holding yourself back. idk, i could be wrong. Your not giving a ton of info here.
> Also if you look chubbier, thats definitely your diet, test e might make some people hold a bit of water, but its not that much to look fatter on it. Is your diet on point? sorry if u mentioned this already, just didnt wana go read through 3 pages of stuff.
> By the sounds of everything, i think your diet needs a little adjusting and you need to go a bit harder in the gym. The roids aint gonna do all the work for you. Again, i could be wrong on this, idk but just what it seems so far.




Ok I take it back I weighed myself today at the gym and I gained 5 more lbs over night lol. I think its because my sodium intake was high yesterday so its probably just water weight. So I guess it is working then. I'll have to make another thread about my diet and goals. I dont really ever hold back in the gym I do the most weight I can while keeping good form. Ive added a few extra sets since I got on my cycle too.


----------

